# ESX 5ch amp



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Came across this. Pretty good price for a stout 5ch ESX!

ESX Vision V1500 5 Car Stereo Amplifier 5 Channel Amp | eBay


----------



## pongagt (Jul 30, 2009)

ecbmxer said:


> Came across this. Pretty good price for a stout 5ch ESX!
> 
> ESX Vision V1500 5 Car Stereo Amplifier 5 Channel Amp | eBay


I have been watching this auction, thinking about replacing my SS Rubicon 805. It looks like it is very well built. 
ESX Vision V1500.5
There are so many 5 channel amps to consider including class D amps. My rcas and speaker wires end at the same location so i would prefer a amp with rcas and speaker outputs on one end and power on the other end. I'm watching for a deal on a new SS ref5.1000.


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

I love how in the email from DIYMA it reads 
"ZED ESX Vision V1500.5 - Where it lacks in manors and social grace, it makes up for in channels", 
but then in the eBay description it reads 
"This amp is made by ESX. Some may remember ESX from the 90's when they sold their line of Zed made amps. This amp is a bit newer and not Zed made."


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

pongagt said:


> I have been watching this auction, thinking about replacing my SS Rubicon 805. It looks like it is very well built.
> ESX Vision V1500.5



It's very attractive and powerful amp. I kinda wish the old school "Massive Heatsink" look was still in vogue. 



pongagt said:


> There are so many 5 channel amps to consider including class D amps. My rcas and speaker wires end at the same location so i would prefer a amp with rcas and speaker outputs on one end and power on the other end. I'm watching for a deal on a new SS ref5.1000.


How much of a deal. You can get them new in box for $370-$450.


----------



## digdug18 (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah, not that great of a deal in my mind. Excellent sounding amp though, with plenty of power. 

Too bad the only car I would need it on would be the wife's, which has a rather anemic 80 amp alternator....


----------

